# How to improve mpg on 2.7 T with Tiptronic?



## Trackballcr (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi
I just recently got a 2002 Allroad 2.7 T with Tiptronic, and about 45 K miles. I've had it for 2 week already, but no matter I drive (slow, fast, city, highway) it doesn't do any better 12 MPG. According to specs it should be doing around 15 in city, and read in some other forum that people are doing mid 20's in highway. Any suggestions how to improve performance? I really appreciate your help. The car is in very good condition, and really handles nice, but gas is killing me!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: How to improve mpg on 2.7 T with Tiptronic? (Trackballcr)*

hows tire pressure and such? when was the last time the car was serviced (sparkplugs etc)? do you have an additional roofrack or anything?


----------



## Trackballcr (Aug 31, 2003)

Tire pressure is correct. Car was serviced by the dealer before delivery. No roof racks, just factory rails. Not sure about the sparkplugs. I'll check.
Thanks


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: How to improve mpg on 2.7 T with Tiptronic? (Trackballcr)*

First off do a fuel filter change, a clogged filter due to bad gas (with lots of sediment and god knows what else in it) will cause these symptoms. Next I would check cv boots (a failing joint causes friction and bad gas mileage). I would also check the brakes (a failing or faulty caliper...obvious lol) another natural thing to check is the e-brake. it is very easy to leave these up for a new owner. When I bought my tip the previous owner had left it half up and i didnt realize for a few days... god knows how long it had been that way because the rear rotors were excessively worn.. the car runs and operates fine now.. it was probably never replaced as people have a habit of replacing front rotors only so im not worried... keep us posted if i think of anything else ill post again.. .its been a long day lol


----------

